# Let's meet if you are Moving from Bangalore to Australia



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello Folks,

I am moving to Australia next month and I'm both excited and nervous about the same.

This Saturday, I have arranged a meetup over coffee for Bangalore folks moving to Australia.

I've created an event, please RSVP on the link below if you would like to join in.

Moving to Aus - Eventbrite

Details of venue, contact information are shared on the event link. Your registration will help me maintain a list of people attending.

We shall discuss about preparing for an entry into Australia- Stay options/Job hunting/any other doubts that you may have.

Cheers!

Hope to see you there!
Skill set: IT (Websphere admin)
Applied for VISA 175 in January 2011 and granted in April 2012.


----------



## arunblr22 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Mohak,

Thanks for creating an event.
I would be available on June 9th for the event and i have registered myself.


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Arun! 
Were you able to edit your registration or did you make a new one to add another attendee?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Me in as well

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

That's good bangalg. Have you registered?


----------



## AllTime (Feb 22, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

AllTime said:


> Count me in


Great! See you there


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey

Its good you guys are catching up . I am in Sydney lemme know if i can provide any info . One can PM me .

Cheers


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

HI Mohak,

I have just registered... WIll meet tomorrow


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hey
> 
> Its good you guys are catching up . I am in Sydney lemme know if i can provide any info . One can PM me .
> 
> Cheers


Thanks! When did you move? Was the job hunt easy?


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

mansin said:


> HI Mohak,
> 
> I have just registered... WIll meet tomorrow


See you


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

15 people attending so far! Not bad at all. Looking forward to seeing you all. My mobile number is already on the event page (Moving to Aus - Eventbrite) , feel free to call me for any queries.

Cheers!


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

I am in too. Meet you folks there!!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

GDP said:


> I am in too. Meet you folks there!!


I think it will make sense if the organiser calls restaurant and books table for 15

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## prajwalkashyap (Jan 5, 2012)

Me in as well. I am just in the assessment phase though.

P


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

bangalg said:


> I think it will make sense if the organiser calls restaurant and books table for 15
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Yes, I'll make a booking for 15 people tomorrow. Not to worry! See you


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

prajwalkashyap said:


> Me in as well. I am just in the assessment phase though.
> 
> P


No worries! See you tomorrow


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

*Final call for registrations*

Folks, we're 17 as of now. Meeting at 4 pm, cafe Pasucci-MG Rd. I'll be calling the cafe for a booking in a while now. So, if anyone else wants to join us, please register here now: moving2aus.eventbrite.com

Thanks!


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Mohak said:


> Folks, we're 17 as of now. Meeting at 4 pm, cafe Pasucci-MG Rd. I'll be calling the cafe for a booking in a while now. So, if anyone else wants to join us, please register here now: moving2aus.eventbrite.com
> 
> Thanks!


We're coming as well - registered yesterday for 2.

Gaurav.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Mohak said:


> Folks, we're 17 as of now. Meeting at 4 pm, cafe Pasucci-MG Rd. I'll be calling the cafe for a booking in a while now. So, if anyone else wants to join us, please register here now: moving2aus.eventbrite.com
> 
> Thanks!


Brilliant Mohak. Great initiative. Ok- I meant to complement your wife
We had such a good meeting. Nice to know you are not alone in this journey. I came back elated after talking to so many like-minded individuals. We'll keep this thread active and take full advantage of each others views and experience.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

Many thanks to those who attended today and for the others who could not, feel free to ask questions here and maybe we can help you.

We are now creating a Google doc to share with all the attendees. This will have your Name, ExpatForm ID, Email ID, VISA status, Date and place you are moving to. Also, there will be additional columns for your phone number, Twitter ID- Feel free to leave any of these empty if you don't want them to be shared.

Best wishes and good luck with the move. See you all in Australia SOON!

Bhakti & Mohak


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Mohak said:


> Many thanks to those who attended today and for the others who could not, feel free to ask questions here and maybe we can help you.
> 
> We are now creating a Google doc to share with all the attendees. This will have your Name, ExpatForm ID, Email ID, VISA status, Date and place you are moving to. Also, there will be additional columns for your phone number, Twitter ID- Feel free to leave any of these empty if you don't want them to be shared.
> 
> ...


Thanks for making this get together happen. It is always a comforting feeling when we meet up people with similar transitions in life and share our thoughts!!. Let's keep this thread alive.

~Prem


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Brilliant Mohak. Great initiative. Ok- I meant to complement your wife
> We had such a good meeting. Nice to know you are not alone in this journey. I came back elated after talking to so many like-minded individuals. We'll keep this thread active and take full advantage of each others views and experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thank you! I wish you good luck with the job hunt. Keep us updated about your VISA application. ^B


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

GDP said:


> Thanks for making this get together happen. It is always a comforting feeling when we meet up people with similar transitions in life and share our thoughts!!. Let's keep this thread alive.
> 
> ~Prem


Thank you, Prem. please do keep the spreadsheet updated at all times. We must catch up in the Oz soon


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi All, 

I wish could have attended today .. Unfortunately got caught in an unavoidable situation. 

Will make sure to attend , if their is any event in the future. 

Regards


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all,
I recently moved to Mumbai after staying 10 yrs in Blore. I wish I could have attended this.

Could have shared my experience and received others. Please share some important disussions if you people think are worth sharing, just anything .


----------



## subinoz (May 10, 2012)

I think I missed an opportunity here - moving to Sydney mid Aug - the meet was a great thought ! Anyway, hope to connect with all of you on the G Doc and of course, here. Cheers.


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi @Subinoz, @KB1983, @mansin 

We basically discussed stay options, cost of living and job hunt avenues. Most of us have received out PRs recently and are planning to move soon. None at the meet-up had jobs in hand, except that I have a job offer from Sydney which I might not take up as I prefer Melbourne.

For stay options, we discussed Melbourne suburbs as most of us were keen on living there. Cost of living estimates were shared and we agreed collectively that a bachelor will need about $1500 to live there while job hunting.

2 members in the meet-up had recently applied for their PRs while the others were almost through.

If you have particular questions in mind, please post them here. If you wish to be added on the google doc, please send me an email - hello(at)mohaktalreja(dot)com

Cheers!


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Mohak said:


> Hi @Subinoz, @KB1983, @mansin
> 
> We basically discussed stay options, cost of living and job hunt avenues. Most of us have received out PRs recently and are planning to move soon. None at the meet-up had jobs in hand, except that I have a job offer from Sydney which I might not take up as I prefer Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mohak for the update... have sent you the details..


----------



## rajecheena (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,

I am living and working in hong kong and willing to relocate to australia. I am working as a financial controller in a diamond company having 10 yrs exp in this filed. Can you let me know the job market in australia and what should be the minimum wage and whether employer will sponser the visa etc.









buzzvishwanath said:


> Hey
> 
> Its good you guys are catching up . I am in Sydney lemme know if i can provide any info . One can PM me .
> 
> Cheers


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Girlish was mentioning that ICT might flagged post July 1st(??)...if there is some link that provides detailed info, can you please share it here..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## prajwalkashyap (Jan 5, 2012)

Great! Now I'll apply for a Digreedoo Artist!

Lets hope the Abborigines will accept me ....

P


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

GDP said:


> Girlish was mentioning that ICT might flagged post July 1st(??)...if there is some link that provides detailed info, can you please share it here..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


It's already flagged. Question is whether it will be actually removed. We'll need to wait for DIAC to release the Sol. But if prajwal gets ACS approval and he applies to WA then he should be fine even if ICT gets delisted.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Question to those who are close to making a move out of this country in few weeks...

1- What's your plan on selling your furnitures here in blore? Are there any company that picks all your furniture at a decent rate?

I have lots of household items and can't think of selling it individually thro' internal Ad within working company, friends circle etc., WIth so many other things to worry about I am looking for a simpler solution. Also initially thought abt moving my stuff from here to Oz but will probably go thro' that option if it is internal company transfer....

@ prem

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

bangalg said:


> It's already flagged. Question is whether it will be actually removed. We'll need to wait for DIAC to release the Sol. But if prajwal gets ACS approval and he applies to WA then he should be fine even if ICT gets delisted.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


GDP 

Babgalg is correct ... fearing the removal of my code (System Analyst) ... I went ahead with 176,(state sponsored - VIC) which makes the changes in the SOL in effective.


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

bangalg said:


> It's already flagged. Question is whether it will be actually removed. We'll need to wait for DIAC to release the Sol. But if prajwal gets ACS approval and he applies to WA then he should be fine even if ICT gets delisted.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Any pointers to this news??

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

GDP said:


> Any pointers to this news??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Just google on diac sol flagged occupations.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## prajwalkashyap (Jan 5, 2012)

bangalg said:


> It's already flagged. Question is whether it will be actually removed. We'll need to wait for DIAC to release the Sol. But if prajwal gets ACS approval and he applies to WA then he should be fine even if ICT gets delisted.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


My case is actually too fine a cut. I filed for my ACS on 28th May, and going by the general trend, It would take a month at least to get the assessment letter, which would be end of June. If WA has its sponsorship open, then I can hold my breath and file for that. Else, it would go into a long spin. 

I am actually confused with the "eligible relative" route after the July norms kick in. Could someone clarify that for me please? I do have an "eligible" relative, but how does that work?

P


----------



## vijayyenne (Jun 9, 2012)

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hey
> 
> Its good you guys are catching up . I am in Sydney lemme know if i can provide any info . One can PM me .
> 
> Cheers


Hi Vish ,

I am new to this form and do not have the privilege to PM you directly. Can you send me your details. I shall be moving to sydney in first week of Aug and would like to have a quick chat with you.

cheers
vijay


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Mohak said:


> Hi @Subinoz, @KB1983, @mansin
> 
> We basically discussed stay options, cost of living and job hunt avenues. Most of us have received out PRs recently and are planning to move soon. None at the meet-up had jobs in hand, except that I have a job offer from Sydney which I might not take up as I prefer Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Just eager to know how is it going for this group in OZ now.
Hope you all have started the job hunt by now .

$1500 p/m seems to be good enough, but no one was going to Sydney from the group?

-Melbourne


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

melbourne said:


> Just eager to know how is it going for this group in OZ now.
> Hope you all have started the job hunt by now .
> 
> $1500 p/m seems to be good enough, but no one was going to Sydney from the group?
> ...


Hey Guys

Hope its going great for all you guys , I know its difficult to be on the forum once you get on with your life back in a Australia .

I dunno why there is a phobia about Sydney , Even Melbourne is expensive . Affordable housing is cheaper in suburbs sames the case with Sydney.

And the weather isnt great in Mel.

But every city has its pro's and cons. I wouldnt say Sydney is the best as well . I havent experienced other cities yet.

I think job openings would be equal , may be some technologies may be more in-demand in Melbourne .

Am in Sydney , been 5 months now.

Been pretty good so far.

Cheers


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Hope its going great for all you guys , I know its difficult to be on the forum once you get on with your life back in a Australia .
> 
> ...


Cool. How was your job search....can you share your experience?

-Melbourne


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Hope its going great for all you guys , I know its difficult to be on the forum once you get on with your life back in a Australia .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input, buzz. I for one am landing in MEL although I am open to either SYD or MEL. I will go to where I get a job.


----------



## shabeerali_kp (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi,

I am from Bangalore. I have applied for 189 visa on 22nd Dec. Waiting for CO .
Hope to move to Australia by June.

Have you created the google doc? Please share the link
It will be helpful for people like me to get contacts in Australia when we move later

cheers


----------



## shabeerali_kp (Nov 29, 2012)

Mohak said:


> Many thanks to those who attended today and for the others who could not, feel free to ask questions here and maybe we can help you.
> 
> We are now creating a Google doc to share with all the attendees. This will have your Name, ExpatForm ID, Email ID, VISA status, Date and place you are moving to. Also, there will be additional columns for your phone number, Twitter ID- Feel free to leave any of these empty if you don't want them to be shared.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am from Bangalore. I have applied for 189 visa on 22nd Dec. Waiting for CO .
Hope to move to Australia by June.

Have you created the google doc? Please share the link
It will be helpful for people like me to get contacts in Australia when we move later

cheers


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

*IT Sales and program management jobs*

Hi ,

Im sure by this time you might have settled with jobs. Im from Hyderabad , Currently working in Manila ,Philippines and lodged visa on 26/1/2013, waiting for CO.I would like to know how is the job situation there so that we can be prepared.Im working as Sales and finance project lead and my husband as Program manager in dell.(PMP, Six sigma green belt certified ).We both have 10 years experience.Planning to move with our kid.Any help that you could provide will be appreciated.Would like to know the following:

1) Possibilities of searching for a job from here and joining there?
2)Best way to find jobs?
3) How much local experience is needed and what type(what field)?
4) Accomodations.
5) Your or your friends experience.
6)If you could connect me to some one in the IT Program management field/ IT sales field.

Regards
Meghana


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

shabeerali_kp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Bangalore. I have applied for 189 visa on 22nd Dec. Waiting for CO .
> Hope to move to Australia by June.
> ...


Hi shabeer,

Any info on the google doc...? Is there any more meet ups planned at blr??

Cheers,
Saradha


----------



## shabeerali_kp (Nov 29, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi shabeer,
> 
> Any info on the google doc...? Is there any more meet ups planned at blr??
> 
> ...


Hi Saradha,

No. No one has responded about that

When are you planning to move?
I have applied on Dec 22nd. No news from CO yet

Regards,
Shabeer


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

shabeerali_kp said:


> Hi Saradha,
> 
> No. No one has responded about that
> 
> ...


Hi shabeer,

Hubby planning to make a move by june...so tht he could make hay in the job season when sun shines in july-august! Me n son would move a little later after he settles down...

Do inform me if u hear about ny blr meetups for pr holders n aspirants...
All the best for a speedy visa process to u..

Cheers,
Saradha


----------



## toozfromblr (May 4, 2013)

Hi All,
I am also planning to move to Sydney by June/July 2013. I haven't booked my tickets yet.
If anyone in Bangalore wants to talk or catch up please drop me a mail at [email protected]


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Though this is a different Bangalore thread, wanted to let anyone interested, to know that, there will be another meet, this weekend, i.e., 26th Oct 2013, a Saturday @ 4.30pm. We will be meeting at Coffee Day Square in UB City. Most of the members who made it to the meet last time, are making it and quite a few of them have got their grant. So, this would be a great opportunity to get your questions answered and meet new people. Here's the form for the RSVP. Last day for the form submission would be Friday afternoon, so that we can co-ordinate better.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1JBrNLitbXqSdH6bsPJWNduPrE9OfeCoRjvm0kZWLi38/viewform


----------

